# CPC-H study resources



## huguezbrian (Jun 6, 2011)

Does any one know of any other resources I can use to study for the CPC-H exam? I am looking to take it in August.

Thanks,


Brian C Huguez, CPC
huguezbrian@yahoo.com


----------



## juwannahelms@yahoo.com (Jun 6, 2011)

*cpc_h*

Go to justcoding.com  website they have practice tests all info i have is on CPC.


----------



## tcowboys07 (Jun 6, 2011)

*CPC-H exam*

The AAPC site offers sample tests for purchase.  If you purchase all three of the tests and practice them and understand the concepts the sample tests are reviewing those are all you need to be able to pass the exam!


----------



## huguezbrian (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks. I was looking for resources for the CPC-H exam.


----------



## huguezbrian (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you. I will look into it


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jun 8, 2011)

I purchased the CPC-H Study guide from the AAPC and used that to prepare. It was sufficianet and I completed the exam with over an hour to spare (and passed). I would say it was worth the money.

The CPC-H seems to focus more on ICD-9 than the CPT. Brush up on ordering your ICD-9 codes, linking them to your CPTs, and read the coding guidelines in front of your ICD-9 manual.

Good Luck!


----------



## huguezbrian (Jun 8, 2011)

kristyrodecker said:


> I purchased the CPC-H Study guide from the AAPC and used that to prepare. It was sufficianet and I completed the exam with over an hour to spare (and passed). I would say it was worth the money.
> 
> The CPC-H seems to focus more on ICD-9 than the CPT. Brush up on ordering your ICD-9 codes, linking them to your CPTs, and read the coding guidelines in front of your ICD-9 manual.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you


----------

